# Is it possible a 25 yrs old adult beginner to become professional cellist?



## yelwinsoe

My current situation.

- Have been working as a Web Developer for 3 yrs+ and I am confident of it. I am also interested in Entrepreneurship in IT business.
- Started playing cello 7 months ago and started to questioning myself whether I should continue pursue it or not.
- The country I come from only have one Orchestra and the orchestra had only 3 concert in about 5 yrs (I am currently living abroad).
- Have no confidence of playing cello even though I've been practicing almost everyday from 30 mins to an hr for about 7 months.
- Having a weekly lessons since I started.
- I am bad at sight reading.
- I am quite motivated to practice on weekdays may be because of i was busy the whole day and only have time to practice in the evening. But quite difficult for me to start the practice on weekend (feel so boring all the time).
- I feel so emotional when i hear cello sound, even when i practice and my teacher always say "focus on the sound of the cello and don't get too much emotional".
- When I am listening to pieces, I feel so motivated and kind of want to play cello immediately but when i actually playing, I always feel disappointed because I couldn't made the sound I want to hear.
- I always worry about that I wouldn't be able to make a living with cello if I continue pursue it and also will have to give up on my IT career.


Suggestions please. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JeffD

The percentage of musicians among the best programmers in the world is very high. There is a rumor that if you applied to work at MicroSoft, Bill Gates added points to your resume if you played an instrument.

Not becoming a professional cellist does not mean you couldn't become a very accomplished amateur enthusiast, doing IT for money, and music for the love of it.

To become a professional level cellist you have to enjoy the becoming. You have to enjoy practicing, because, face it, that is mostly what you are going to be doing. Your. Whole. Life. You have to enjoy the process, the journey, because of all your time behind a cello, a small fraction of it is the destination. 

To become a pro football player you have to enjoy being in the gym, working out. You have to enjoy drills and exercise and running and not just playing football.

In my opinion, (and I mean no disrespect at all), I believe that is your bigger challenge. Your age, really, is not the problem.


----------



## yelwinsoe

It's very helpful thanks a lot.


----------

